# One Of The Perks Of Flying The B-777 For A Living. . . . .



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Is that You get to meet a few Celebrities,here they are in no particular order:-

1.Sean Connery - Really top bloke and the embodiment of a,"Man's Man",very humble and polite.

2.Robbie Coltrane -Again very nice chap and genuinely interested in the mechanics of flying the Boeing-777.

3.Jenson Button F1 Driver - Boring as hell but Young and friggin' loaded.

4.Susan Sarandon/Tim Robbins - Both charming and extremely polite and none of that,"Star",mentality.

5.Jude Law - Dressed like a tramp and tiny,only 5ft.7in.tall.

6.Ed Harris(American Actor) - Highly intelligent Man and a joy to talk to.

7.Terry Gilliam - Yet another very intelligent and delightful Man superb knowledge on most subjects.

8.Sir Clive Lloyd - Truly a big Man in every sense of the word,a true Cricketing legend and genuinely appreciative of praise even though He may have heard it many a time.

9.Orlando Bloom - The Captain and I were convinced that He bats for the other side!Very effeminate.Now We understood why He cannot carry a Picture on his own as a leading Man.

10.Pete Townsend - Nice,Polite Guy.

11.Cilla Black - Awful,arrogant Woman,the Crew who served Her said She was rude,offhand don't be fooled by that TV persona as She does that quite a lot when She travels.

12.Billy Connolly - The Big Yin is genuinely larger than life and very funny and down to Earth.

13.Bill Clinton - Very very charismatic He definately knows how to work an audience!

14.Darryll Hannah(Of Blade Runner/Splash fame) - Was travelling with Her Partner another very nice lady!!!!!

15.Daley Thompson - A Legendary athlete and a great bloke,very polite.

16.Lennox Lewis - Another Gentle giant and again very appreciative of any praise,nice Guy.

17.Mick Hucknall(Simply Red) - The most rude,ass***e of a Man,a cheapskate and genuinely horrid behaves like this everytime He flies with Our Airline.

18.Liverpool Football Club - Nice lads all of them and extremely polite to a Man,especially Michael Owen/Didi Hammann who are obviously now at other clubs.

There are many more but i just thought i'd share a few experiances!With Our locked flight deck door policy its getting difficult to invite People onto the flightdeck.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Very interesting. I'm glad to hear that many of the people I admire are nice people in real life situations. I'm also very pleased to hear you confirm that the United fan ginger balled crooner is the :*****: I thought he was and the scouse turkey who sings like a cinder caught under a door is horrid too.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Cheers Russ thankyou for the comments!Even though Usc Pilots are locked behind the flight deck door i still like to have a little wonder to stretch My legs especially when a Celebs onboard!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Ibrahombre, interesting & entertaining reading.


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Thanks Ilbrahombre, interesting & entertaining reading.


My pleasure Mr.Deckard!!!!!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Ibrahombre said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ilbrahombre, interesting & entertaining reading.
> ...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Excellent and very interesting! Glad to hear some of my Scots heroes are good guys.

I too have come across a few famous folk. Unfortunately I would get sacked for sticking the details on the web!

However, one fairly innocuous story was when I worked at the St. Andrews open in 2000. At that time I wasn't into golf at all.

I remember you weren't allowed to drink in the street, only in the boundary of the course / Royal & Ancient. Anyway, this old boy wanders onto the street with a pint in his hand. Loads of my gaffers were wandering about, so I manfully approached this guy and told him in the sternest terms to either get back into the course area or pour it out in front of me or I'd charge him.

An older woman with mega bling and peroxide hair stepped between us and began to protest rather loudly and aggressively. I ended up 'removing' her from my vision and approaching the guy again. He was a perfect gentleman. Very apologetic and was obviously embarrassed by the harridan, who I presume was his wife, and poured it out in front of me down a drain. I thanked him and he toddled off.

I turned round to see numerous bosses with their mouth agape. Turns out it was Jack Nicklaus, and I'd nearly ended up lifting his Mrs.....


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Bladerunner said:


> Ibrahombre said:
> 
> 
> > Bladerunner said:
> ...


And something about Rick Deckard/Harry Ford. . . . .He's a qualified Commercial Pilot,going back to the film that end speech by Roy Batty,absolute genius.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Ibrahombre said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Ibrahombre said:
> ...


Yes I've heard this as well; once read he used his own helicopter to rescue a boy scout lost on a hiking trip a few years back.

Have to agree with you; his end speech is good, but then there are a few good lines throughout the film IMO.









Cammy, you don't half seem to have some "fun" on duty don't you - at least you were dry on that occassion!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Interesting list Ibra









Celebrities don't usually visit mines







... I seem to remember I met the Town Clerk of Loftus Urban District Council (remember UDCs?







) in 1977









My only claims to notables through work were Nelson Mandela and F. W. de Clerk at a mining investment conference in 1993, nobody could get close to either given the security situation at the time but was interesting to hear them speak about the future of South Africa. Other than that it has been restricted to politicians of varying degrees of unpleasantness









Cammy great story about the Golden Bear's 710







:lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I haven't met many "famous" people other than Patrick Mower, remember him?

A nice fella who seemed very nervous of meeting the public, well mannered and not arrogant as portrayed on TV. I wouldn't have minded meeting his partner (at the time) Suzanne Danielle, she was very pretty.

When I was a bouncer at The Place I had to form up to protect the New Seekers when they went on stage. They were nice enough.

I did meet Ralph Mc Tell when at college in 1971 and he was a sound bloke, very down to earth and not affected by his fame.

Other than that, I've waved at HM the Queen and Phil the Greek when they came to Stoke.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've always hated simply red, I'm glad I'm not the only one who took an instant dislike to Mick Hucknall

I remember once princess diana coming for a station visit, 4 weeks of painting dirt green to look like grass etc and I never even saw her


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

OK then....my Mum made the "got you back" little black dress for Princess Di.....and loads of other celebs from the 60's...actually the 50's come to think of it were in and out of her fitting rooms....up until she retired in the 90's, I used to get all the first draft scripts of the avenger series as she made the outifts for diana rigg....mmmm stretchy







by then I was only a kid...too young to appreciate the eye candy! But I think the piccies she brought home from the shoots gave me an appreciation for a "picture" and led me to the job I do now.....wheels within wheels eh?

Best regards David

ps...forgot the mention...Princess Madge was a complete bitch apparently!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> A nice fella who seemed very nervous of meeting the public, well mannered and not arrogant as portrayed on TV. I wouldn't have minded meeting his partner (at the time) Suzanne Danielle, she was very pretty.


She's apparently now married to Sam Torrance the golfer .................................. lucky chap


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

wasted some of my earliest tissues on her









Interesting reading, Ibra.

I flew from New York to Vancouver one time, I had the immense misfortune to be sitting across the aisle from Joan Rivers - what a whingeing, moaning b*tch of a woman..!

she ranted and moaned and called the stewardess probably 30 times, waking me up twice in the process, no apologies. She kept demanding her people got brought through from economy to speak to her (bet they were pleased) and whenever anyone did anything for her (probably with a frequency of 5 actions a minute) she never once uttered a word of thanks.

Never watched her on TV ever since.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Turns out it was Jack Nicklaus, and I'd nearly ended up lifting his Mrs.....


OMFG!







I would have loved to have seen that, the impetuousness of youth!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan said:


> Phil the Greek


Forgot about him, he was reviewing officer at a parade I was in once, stopped and asked me how I liked the RAF? (funny really I thought he was a navy man)

I had about 4 weeks to go and was well pissed off that they made me do the parade anyway so was not in the best of moods. I told him I hated it and couldn't wait to leave, he looked at me square in the eyes and said "glad to here it" and walked down the line!







I thought he hadn't heard a word! On my last day when I went to get my card signed by the CO he told me HRH had commented on what I had said in the mess later (although he didn't tell me what he had said).

btw is it only ex servicemen of a certain age who call him "Phil the Greek" The only other times I've heard that expression was from an old sgt of mine (he used to run the corridor to west berlin so that era) and my ex father in law who was ex Army. Both of them hated Phil because they stole their princess elizabeth away and no "foreigner" was good enough for her!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

No, I think you'll find old ex-journo's call him that also.....and a few other choice titles!


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

PG

When I graduated from Sleaford Tech







(the furthest inland lighthouse in the UK







) back in the 80's because of my shiny shoes and being the perfect height - 6ft and half an inch, the same height as Mr Bond in the Ian Fleming books







- I was plucked from obscurity to be HM Lili-Bet's Escort. This meant wandering around with my Wilkinson sword up and down the ranks and then getting to meet her and HRH DofE and then sitting on the top table for the dinner.

Anyway during the post graduation drinks reception my group was to the left of the doors as the Royal couple came in and they were going to do the room in opposite directions. So, we were gonna be last for Queenie and first for Phil. As the junior officer I had to introduce him to my mum and dad then my girlfriend. Nice exchanges betwen the oldies and then when I said " ... and this is my girlfriend Myrtle - " he interrupted me, nudged her cionspiratorily and said "Are you his current girlfriend, or his he your current boyfriend?" And started to blatantly chat her up, ignoring the rest of us. He had to be ushered away by his AdC. Liz didn't try it on with me to get him back







. Anyway I've always referred to him as P-t-G after that!

A couple of famous people who I've met and properly chatted to and considering their positions must have loads of meetings with the public but yet were still very personable and genuine:-

Model Nel McAndrew - very nice, down to earth ... and fit!

DJ Carl Cox - again top bloke, v.pretty manager/wife.

And funnily enough I've met the flame haired Red Simpleton (when he crashed a ball I was organising) and I can only concur with previous comments. Also a former girlfriend''s sister went out with and reckoned he's v. vain and self-obsesed ... so no news there.

To end on a higher note - Des Lynam once held the door open in a pub in Soho to let me in. Cheers (and he is tall!).


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Couple more whom i've had the pleasure of flying have come to Mind over the weekend. . . . . .

Bryan Robson - Nice Chap and very humble.

Ulrika Jonsson - Very attractive and not a good flier,if i wasn't flying the plane i would've offered to hold her hand!

Nick Nolte(American actor) - Bought to the Aircraft door in a wheelchair didn't look at all well. . . . .

Mark Owen(Take That) - Nice chap very tiny but extremely polite.

Ant & Dec - Typically irritating Geordie midgets they are both around 5ft 5in(i deal in old money none of this poncey/European metric stuff).

Kylie Minogue - Very petite but really Polite and charming.

Tony Blair/Cherie Blair - Yes Our,"Beloved",PM and his Missus,i really wanted to hate the Guy and His Wife but they were both really nice(Yes NICE)and genuine i was on My break(On Long sectors We have an extra Pilot)and i spent 40 minutes almost interrogating Our PM He answered every question without any of his handlers interfering and walked away thinking that there is perhaps a heart beating there.The Daily Stale/Mail really have lot to answer for,i felt really chastened,Mrs Blair bought the whole crew 3 boxes of chocoltates and both Her and PM went round thanking each and every Crew Member.Captain who was operating sector with Me also conceded that He may have been too quick to judge!

David Cameron - Very smarmy and never looks You in the eye when answering questions.

Gordon Brown - Used to carry Him on the Glasgow shuttles(When i flew the Boeing-757/767)always working but again pleasant.

As i remember More i'll add to the post!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ibrahombre said:


> Ant & Dec - Typically irritating Geordie midgets












The wife is a Geordie (wallsend) and used to go to the tube (those of you that remember that far back) she can remeber Ant & Dec being refused entry because they were too young! She also used to frequent byker a lot and knew a few of the byker grove actors, she was good friends with that big woman who was in it (maggie???) anyway she stayed the night at hers once and was told that Craig McLaughlin had slept in the same bed only a few weeks earlier, so obviously she tells eveyone she slept in the same bed as him but doesn't tell them it was weeks apart


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great stories, I am glad that my gut-hatred of Cilla and Mick have been reinforced! I've met a couple of 'celebs' in my time too. I booked Pat Sharp to play at the union a few years back and he was an absolute legend, really nice bloke. Electric Six played at our Summer Ball and I spent half the night drinking their rider - all good blokes and very down to earth. Scott Mills was a bit of a nobber, really fancied himself as a bigshot. Half the cast of Emmerdale used to pop into my local from time to time when I lived in Leeds - they were a good crowd too.

PG - He's referred to as Phil the Greek in our house.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Ah yes....years ago, must have been 1988 or so I was flying (passenger







) back from Japan and in those days if the company sent you on a flight which was over 10 hours long you flew first class, I was popped into my regular window seat and some bird sat next to me, well whadyaknow....it was Mr Lennons squeeze! She never said a word the whole flight just nodded politely when I needed to stretch my legs and chat up the dollys









Best regards David


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Met quite a few as i used to run hotels but one really stuck in my mind.

Was John Mccarthy who was making a tv series and stayed for a couple of weeks. This has to be the nicest, most courteous person I have ever met. Think he really appreciated everything after his terrible experience.

Alasdair


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Most of the famous folks I've met have been comedians (doing shows in theater) - to a person they've been great. Something about the personality of a comedian wanting to please everyone/make them laugh. The others have been rugby players. Jim Williams (Wallaby loose forward) and Peter Stringer (Ireland scrummie) stand out as being extremely pleasant and unabashed gentlemen. Campo - very impressive. Just ask him, he'll tell you.

Actors... :*****: With few exceptions: Clint Eastwood, Bruce Willis, Robert Duvall. Happy, and unsurprised, to hear your comments about Ed Harris and Sean Connery.

I was very fortunate to have a seat in the cockpit of the 747 which brought us back from OIF in 2003 as we landed in Texas. The crew were very kind to a tired troop commander







Still, the best aircrew I've flown with are the boys from my old mob, the 160th. Fantastic rotary wing pilots and great Americans all


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nalu said:


> Most of the famous folks I've met have been comedians (doing shows in theater) - to a person they've been great. Something about the personality of a comedian wanting to please everyone/make them laugh. The others have been rugby players. Jim Williams (Wallaby loose forward) and Peter Stringer (Ireland scrummie) stand out as being extremely pleasant and unabashed gentlemen. Campo - very impressive. Just ask him, he'll tell you.
> 
> Actors... :*****: With few exceptions: Clint Eastwood, Bruce Willis, Robert Duvall. Happy, and unsurprised, to hear your comments about Ed Harris and Sean Connery.
> 
> ...


OIF.........operation iron fist? Now that does sound like a dutch gay club!









Best regards David


----------

